# [e46] bmw AUX input w/ nav in the trunk ?



## jean019 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi,
I'm going to buy the AUX audio input for my e46 with 16/9 NAV.
I really don't want to disassemble anything in the car interior.

In the trunk, I probably have the analogic input for the bmw CD changer, which is not installed in my car.
So, can I plug the BMW AUX audio input harness in the trunk instead of behind the 16/9 nav ????


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

jean019 said:


> Hi,
> I'm going to buy the AUX audio input for my e46 with 16/9 NAV.
> I really don't want to disassemble anything in the car interior.
> 
> ...


why not get the iPOD adapter instead?


----------



## jean019 (Oct 25, 2006)

I want to try without .... and I don't have any iPod currently  

Note : this is a 05/2003 e46


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

jean019 said:


> I'm going to buy the AUX audio input for my e46 with 16/9 NAV.
> I really don't want to disassemble anything in the car interior.
> 
> In the trunk, I probably have the analogic input for the bmw CD changer, which is not installed in my car.
> So, can I plug the BMW AUX audio input harness in the trunk instead of behind the 16/9 nav ????


Yes. Locate connector X13649 on your BM53 radio module in the trunk (it will be a small black connector latched inside a larger black connector). These are the pinouts:










You'll need to remove the existing wires from those positions (they connect to the harness behind the NAV display). Don't forget the resistor and 2 capacitors, or the radio won't detect that you have the AUX input installed.


----------



## jean019 (Oct 25, 2006)

But if I plug directly the original bmw 3 pins AUX input to the 3 pins connector reserved to the CD changer, my NAV will detect the AUX input or not ?? (or burn the car  )


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jean019 said:


> But if I plug directly the original bmw 3 pins AUX input to the 3 pins connector reserved to the CD changer, my NAV will detect the AUX input or not ?? (or burn the car  )


You've got the right idea, you can terminate the connections from behind the NAV screen and go directly to the radio tuner.

The correct pins are in the R40 connector in the radio tuner - there are 3 wires total. This connector is from a 2003+ harness w/ NAV (not to be confused with Business CD setups) which has the correct 3-pin receptacle behind the NAV screen.










The brown, yellow and black wires are your AUX wires in this picture, you will need to extract the pins from the connector. This can be done with a ballpoint pen pressing on the retaining tab on the pins.










Extract the pins from your AUX kit (You can order the NAV or non-NAV kit, it's not going to matter since we are extracting the pins and insert them into the connector.

Replace the removed brown, yellow and black wires frpom your setup with the AUX wires. The wires go in the following position:

Removed Yellow wire get replaced with White/Blue AUX wire
Removed Black wire gets replaced with White/Red AUX wire
Removed Brown wire gets replaced with White/Brown AUX wire.

If the wires are not present in your harness, they will go in the following positions, your connector will be numbered at the corners:

White/Blue - position #3
White/Red - position #4
White/Brown - postion #10

Top side:










Bottom side:










Hopefully, this helps - you should see AUX on your selections when pressing the MODE button afterwards assuming your radio is AUX capable.


----------



## jean019 (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks, BUT this is not the 3 pins connector of the CD changer.
So, if I plug directly the original bmw 3 pins AUX input to the 3 pins connector reserved to the CD changer, my NAV will detect the AUX input or not ??


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jean019 said:


> Thanks, BUT this is not the 3 pins connector of the CD changer.
> So, if I plug directly the original bmw 3 pins AUX input to the 3 pins connector reserved to the CD changer, my NAV will detect the AUX input or not ??


The CD Changer wiring is the port to the left, we're working on the right-hand connector. If you're trying to turn a CD Changer into an AUX port, this cannot be done without a Vehicle specific interface.

The above instructions are assuming your vehicle is post 03/03 and you have AUX capabilities.


----------



## jean019 (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok, thanks, I will try the above solution.


----------



## jean019 (Oct 25, 2006)

oops, one another question :

you said :
"The correct pins are in the R40 connector in the radio tuner - there are 3 wires total. This connector is from a 2003+ harness w/ NAV (not to be confused with Business CD setups) which has the correct 3-pin receptacle behind the NAV screen. "

I have the Bluetooth phone in my car, I hope that nothing is wired behind the NAV screen concerning this 3 pins connector ?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

jean019 said:


> oops, one another question :
> 
> you said :
> "The correct pins are in the R40 connector in the radio tuner - there are 3 wires total. This connector is from a 2003+ harness w/ NAV (not to be confused with Business CD setups) which has the correct 3-pin receptacle behind the NAV screen. "
> ...


We are going back and forth from the same question you posted in e46Fanatics. What year is your e46?


----------



## jean019 (Oct 25, 2006)

tom @ eas said:


> We are going back and forth from the same question you posted in e46Fanatics. What year is your e46?


Yeah, it might help someone else, this is an 05/2003 model


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Nothing should affect the BT connections.


----------



## jean019 (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks


----------

